
The top weekend programming languages – based on GitHub’s activity - ycmbntrthrwaway
https://medium.com/@hoffa/the-top-weekend-languages-according-to-githubs-code-6022ea2e33e8#.hz2v8125d
======
jwilk
Eww, JPEG tables.

